

Google Plus and Streamified: “Why Can’t I…?” - ZaneClaes
http://blog.streamified.com/post/32163941660/google-plus-and-streamified-why-cant-i

======
prezjordan
Unrelated: Trailing curly brace at the very bottom of your page :)

